# Wilfa WSCG-2 / Svart Nymalt grinder



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I recently bought this grinder for brew coffee, which is made by Wilfa, a Norwegian company which collaborates with Tim Wendelboe (2004 WBC, and now a coffee farm owner) and I'm surprised it's not being talked about so much here, but I think this is due to availability issues in the UK. I don't think there's a more convenient grinder for manual brewing that has as good performance and low price as well as low footprint. Because of this, I would almost consider it a breakthrough type of product, which could have mass appeal.

I found it very easy to use, and the grind looks very even, for a grinder of that size, and it's a breeze to switch between different brew methods. I measured the grind retention to be

The Danish Aeropess championship was won by a girl who used this grinder.

Only seller in UK is workshop coffee (https://workshopcoffee.com/products/wilfa-grinder) selling it for £95, but as I live in Denmark I could get it for as low as £50 as it's widely available here in most retailers. Even at £95, it's not bad value. I will let you know if I see any shops selling it online around here that deliver to UK, but you will need a plug adapter.

James Bailey's promo/review: https://workshopcoffee.com/blogs/journal/83014913-wilfa-grinder

Unboxing video (not mine):


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I know someone else on here who has ordered one of these from Europe.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I've got one coming too







. How fine does the grind go? Also, are the setting on it e.g the aeropress or filter etc useable for that brew method or are they a bit out?


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I haven't tried the smallest setting, but I doubt it would be ideal for espresso due to lack of fine tuning. I use a little finer setting than Aeropess and it seems to work fine. James' review has some guidelines for which setting you can use.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Just checked the review out. Thank you







I'm not a big espresso drinker and have a b2c machine for the odd one I fancy. I do however often think of getting a used gaggia Classic.

Do you think this would be useable with that and produce better espresso than a b2c? Just wondering as I have 2 weeks before I'm home from offshore and cant see how fine it goes that's all. Definitely excited to get home and have a play with it


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I think it will work OK with the pressurized basket, but getting good espresso out with an unpressurized basket requires usually a very good espresso grinder and also good technique. I don't have much experience with b2c machines so can't really comment on that..


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

@the_partisan I'm looking to buy the Wilfa for a birthday present for a friend. Is Slurp the cheapest Nordic shop that has stocks it and does delivery to Europe?


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

There are quite a few shops that stock here in Denmark, but I don't know which ones would deliver to Bulgaria. The cheapest shop in DK is selling it for 67€ shipped, but I think most of them wouldn't deliver outside DK. You would need to ask each shop individually.

You can ask these guys https://kaffeteriet.dk/collections/kaffekvaerne/products/wilfa-svart-kaffekvaern-wscg-2?utm_source=pricerunner&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=pricerunner&variant=17850179653 which have it for 75€. Site is in Danish though.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

James811 said:


> I've got one coming too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bear in mind Aeropress can be used with a variety of grind sizes. And what method is 'filter'? They are just a rough guide, not a rule.



James811 said:


> Do you think this would be useable with that and produce better espresso than a b2c? Just wondering as I have 2 weeks before I'm home from offshore and cant see how fine it goes that's all. Definitely excited to get home and have a play with it


I doubt it offers the fineness or rather, the level of adjustment needed at the fine end of the grind range for espresso.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

There is a new review from Machine Espresso, which seem to be stocking it now.

http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/blogs/news/118480772-kit-review-wilfa-svart-coffee-grinder


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

the_partisan said:


> There is a new review from Machine Espresso, which seem to be stocking it now.
> 
> http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/blogs/news/118480772-kit-review-wilfa-svart-coffee-grinder


At least one school boy error in the review. On the plus side, if it is good enough for Tim Wendelboe then it's good enough for me


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Dallah said:


> At least one school boy error in the review. On the plus side, if it is good enough for Tim Wendelboe then it's good enough for me


Regarding retention, I've experienced it to be a lot less than 3g. What error did you see in the review?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Maybe this:

Speed:

The average is around 0.8g > 1.1 seconds.* For reference - a 17g dose for an Aeropress takes around 7.5-8 seconds.*


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

So they're under selling it haha. I love mine, as much as the hand grinder wasn't too monotonous. It's so much better!


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

For those interested, there's a new model / iteration of this grinder now called Wilfa Svart Aroma: http://www.wilfa.no/produkter/kjokken/kaffekvern-kjokken/svart-aroma-kaffekvern/

Besides being sexier looking, the main improvement is that the upgraded motor, which operates at lower speed and generates less heat. I don't think it's available in UK yet, but can be ordered here:

http://www.warriorcoffee.com/product/80/wilfa-svart-aroma-coffee-grinder-cgws-130b

for €120 shipped from Finland.


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

What's the size of the burrs?

And do you know the material it's built from?

if it doesn't have any aluminium I'll buy it straight away.

Plus us try to dabble in espresso but it's not for me.


----------

